# Bridge LAN Wireless Connections??



## dialbridge (Oct 4, 2007)

I have wireless and ethernet connections to my computer. I select both of them and bridge them together and open my browser and can get online etc. - But if I unplug the modem or ethernet cable, I would expect the bridged wireless connection to still be on to all me to get online but this is not the case. I can't get online at all. Am I doing something wrong in the bridge? How can I bridge the connections so if one drops off the other still works, and when they are both on the work together?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Network Bridge is used to "extend" an ethernet network to wireless or to "extend" a wireless network to ethernet.

You can't get the two connections to "work together."

If you unplug your modem you will, naturally, lose your internet access.


----------



## dialbridge (Oct 4, 2007)

So there is no way at all to get connections to "work together" in XP? There is no way to have on connection kick in as backup if another looses connectivity?


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

dialbridge said:


> So there is no way at all to get connections to "work together" in XP? There is no way to have on connection kick in as backup if another looses connectivity?


No there isn't see post #2.


----------



## dialbridge (Oct 4, 2007)

Post #2 says no there isn't, along with post #4. But there is a way. There is load balancing software and also a registry hack you can do with multiple network cards.


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

dialbridge said:


> Post #2 says no there isn't, along with post #4. But there is a way. There is load balancing software and also a registry hack you can do with multiple network cards.


Wouldn't this slow the network ?Trying to dividing bandwidth between two interfaces at once ? I've only seen this done on a NIC that has multiple ports and want to run for example ethernet and dial-up connections. But like I said I never heard of this so...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have a wired and wireless connection, you don't have to "bridge" anything. If the wired connection goes away, the wireless will take up the load. I can fire my laptop up here with wired and wireless connections active, and when I unplug the wired connection, it doesn't miss a beat.


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

But in reality it's still just one connection running at a time right ? Not both running at once.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Right, just one connection (usually the ethernet) is being used at a time to access the internet. I see little point to it if both are connected to the same router.


----------



## reezin14 (Oct 16, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> Right, just one connection (usually the ethernet) is being used at a time to access the internet. I see little point to it if both are connected to the same router.


Thanks for making that clear.


----------



## scrt (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi John Will,
Vista, Nov/2007 computer-wireless, bluetooth, the works.

Tx for your info forum. Can I have if the wireless goes away, the dial up will then take up the load (connection)? Prefer the wireless to be primary for it is faster and if wireless (wifi) drop, I will then have slow dial up connection. From your comment, I will not bridge anything. Connect to dial up and connect to a wifi network (both active). Tx again for your reply (it would have been nice to reduce my download bandwidth on wifi by having both downloading but u mention not possible).

John stated:
If you have a wired and wireless connection, you don't have to "bridge" anything. If the wired connection goes away, the wireless will take up the load. I can fire my laptop up here with wired and wireless connections active, and when I unplug the wired connection, it doesn't miss a beat.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have no idea if you can get it to auto-dial if there's no connection.


----------



## scrt (Feb 3, 2008)

Tx for your reply and I might have worded the question incorrectly and thus iyou nterpreted iincorrectly. Currently, have access to wifi or dial up (56k baud modem). From reading this thread- 1) a user can have both active(dial up and wifi connected) - 2)wired iprimary and wifi secondary 3)no bridging required.

I am just asking with both dial up and wifi conected (alive), it would be nice if wifi is primary. If I have both connected, the dial up is primary and would not want because the dial up is a lot slower than the wifi. It would be nice if wifi is primary and if it goes dead, the dial up that is connected (alive all the time) then take over.
NOTE: I assume wired is primary according to this thread and thus dial up.

Using this laptop, I can have wifi and dial-up alive. Can I select which is the default or primary? 

Current usage:
Using wifi but when it goes dead on a download, I am not there to immediately reconnect (not baby-sitting a download) . I reconnect when I am back home.
What I am saying, it would be nice to make use of dial-up and what do u suggest?

I hope u understand the question and sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm...

You might be able to do this using the Route command, I've never personally tried it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you know that dial-up is the primary or are you just assuming it? My assumption, never having tried it, is that Wi-Fi will be primary because Windows will choose it because of its faster nominal bandwidth.

If you connect both you should be able to tell which is being used with a simple speed test such as http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


----------



## scrt (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Terrynet,
Tx for your reply. It would have been nice if ms vista work with your assumption for it should be the ideal choice. I posted in this link because I assume the latter base (dial up) on downloading. Now, with your speedtest link, we will know the factual.

Background 1 (only dial up connected)
Tested speed of dial up.
- - -
Background 2 (only wifi connected)
Tested speed of wifi.
Download Speed: 1843 kbps (230.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 418 kbps (52.3 KB/sec transfer rate
- - -
Background 3 (Wifi connected and then dial up connected. ie, Both alive by viewing on Connect to a network before and after speedtest)
Here the result:
Download Speed: 43 kbps (5.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 117 kbps (14.6 KB/sec transfer rate)

Base on background 3, the result similar to background 1. NOTE: No Briidge Connected done because it is mention in above thread that it is not required.
By having a slower speed with both conneted, I cannot have dial up alive and thus force to only using wifi. It would be nice to have the ideal choice with dial up usage. Is there a way to set primary or defaul?
Tx in advance for viewing and responding.

PS: JohnWill sorry for my improper wording on my first post and thus having to repost.


----------

